# Alfine Premade or Custom wheelset makers?



## belmontjohnson (Jul 7, 2008)

Does anyone know anyone else pre-makes Alfine 8 speed wheelsets besides aebikes and Harris/Sheldon brown?

Or is there any websites for shops making custom wheelsets using the alfine 8spd?

Problem is I am a heavy rider 250 lb +

Thanks!!!


----------



## cjbrubaker (Apr 2, 2007)

Most bike shops make wheels, and most bike shops are pretty good at it. Just let 'em know what you're looking for and they'll help you out.

I think the internet leads me to think there are only a few "right answers" but in fact there are a lot of good choices for what you want, both in terms of builders and wheel specs.

And if you need an alfine 8 or 11, I have some for sale in the classifieds section - send me a PM or email if interested. 

Good luck


----------



## jpettit (Dec 22, 2011)

i had mine built by my local bike store. however, Peter White makes some of the best wheels in the business.


----------

